
Show HN: React Studio – Free React GUI Builder for Mac (uses Create-React-app) - pavlov
https://reactstudio.com
======
pavlov
Hi all,

React Studio is a native Mac app for creating React UIs and complete web apps.
It's free to use.

You get a complete "create-react-app" project when exporting, and there's
automatic Git integration which uses branches to make sure the generated UI
code ends up neatly separated from manual code changes. There's also an
advanced plugin system (including a built-in plugin editor), so you can easily
take React/JS code and wrap it into modules that designers can use.

I built all of the React codegen and component design UI, among other stuff...
Happy to answer any questions :)

